# More BCAA intra workout is bullshit info



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2017)

Alan Aragon put this up on Fb. Thought I would share. Hating in BCAA is a favorite of mine.

http://www.mdpi.com/2075-4663/5/2/36

Ingestion of an Amino Acid Electrolyte Beverage during Resistance Exercise Does Not Impact Fluid Shifts into Muscle or Performance

Abstract
The purpose of this study was to investigate the impact of ingesting an amino acid-electrolyte (AAE) beverage during upper body resistance exercise on transient muscle hypertrophy, exercise performance, markers of muscle damage, and recovery. Participants (n = 15) performed three sets of six repetitions—bench press, lat pull down, incline press, and seated row—followed by three sets of eight repetitions at 75% of the estimated 1 repetition maximum—triceps kickback, hammer curl, triceps push down, and preacher curl—with 90 s of rest between sets. The final set of the push down/preacher curl was performed to failure. Prior to and immediately post-exercise, as well as 24, 48, and 72 h post exercise, cross-sectional muscle thickness was measured. Blood samples were collected prior to exercise, as well as 24, 48, and 72 h post-exercise for serum creatine kinase (CK) analysis. No treatment effect was found for muscle cross-sectional area, repetitions to failure, or serum CK. A main effect (p < 0.001) was observed in the change in serum CK levels in the days following the resistance exercise session. The findings of this study suggest that the acute ingestion of a AAE beverage does not alter acute muscle thickness, performance, perceived soreness and weakness, or markers of muscle damage.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2017)

15 participants is pretty small.  But **** bcaa. You are wasting your money buying this shit. Doesn't matter if you are training "fasted."

Here is an idea. Stop training fasted. That's stupid too.

Damn this should have gone in the flame forum


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 11, 2017)

People have a weird hard on for BCAAs. You can chuck all the science you want at them, they just can't help but waste money on this complete bullshit supplement. On the plus side, it allows me to prioritize my time better by not wasting it on...illogical (I'm being nice)...folks. 

My turn to join in: Branched-Chain Amino Acid Ingestion Stimulates Muscle Myofibrillar Protein Synthesis following Resistance Exercise in Humans
- 5.6g BCAAs stimulate MPS by 22% following a leg workout. 
- This is 50% *LESS* then whey protein so whey protein > BCAAs. 

Supplementation of a suboptimal protein dose with leucine or essential amino acids: effects on myofibrillar protein synthesis at rest and following resistance exercise in men
- EAAs are *equal *to whey protein when it comes to MPS for the first 3hrs post-wo.
- After that time point, only whey sustains the MPS increase. 
- So whey > EAAs.

All of this translates to the following: Whey > EAAs > BCAAs. 
Huh...that sounds weirdly familiar...oh of course, I've been preaching it for years as anyone who follows my posts would be fully aware. As have many others who actually have a basic understanding of AA metabolism. 

People are *literally* settling for the worst option possible (beyond placebo) because they're idiots. Lack of knowledge is not an excuse, at least on this board.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 11, 2017)

my bcaa is my fav. drink, sugar-free drink. lemonade bcaa with a shot of fireball. lemon balls


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

ken Sass said:


> my bcaa is my fav. drink, sugar-free drink. lemonade bcaa with a shot of fireball. lemon balls



Lemon crystal light would produce roughly the same amount of muscle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2017)

If you snort it it works alot better..You guys were doing it all wrong


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lemon crystal light would produce roughly the same amount of muscle


don't care for crystal light


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

Just bought another bottle last week. Great stuff. I use it during my workouts and I have tons of energy. I have put on 5 solid pounds from the watermelon flavor so I am sticking with that for now. Great articles. It is about time people realize how great BCAA's are. I don't even use test anymore since discovering this magical supplement.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2017)

I like water


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I like water


 I have put on a few pound with that magical supplement too lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

so you guys are saying that I have been drinking that nauseating shit for nothing more than $30/month less in my pocketo?! sheeit!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> so you guys are saying that I have been drinking that nauseating shit for nothing more than $30/month less in my pocketo?! sheeit!



Yep. Pretty much the same as drinking a Gatorade while u train.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

well than sir, I have been duped :32 (6):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> well than sir, I have been duped :32 (6):


once again..


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2017)

Bamboozled!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> so you guys are saying that I have been drinking that nauseating shit for nothing more than $30/month less in my pocketo?! sheeit!



You aren't the only one.

I know a guy who drinks this crap but won't use whey. Because in Ukraine where he is from "whey make your pp not work"

Dead serious. They chug bcaa over there but won't touch whey protein


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't the only one.
> 
> I know a guy who drinks this crap but won't use whey. Because in Ukraine where he is from "whey make your pp not work"
> 
> Dead serious. They chug bcaa over there but won't touch whey protein



crazy... well thanks for the edumacation


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't the only one. I know a guy who drinks this crap but won't use whey. Because in Ukraine where he is from "whey make your pp not work" Dead serious. They chug bcaa over there but won't touch whey protein


 they drink soup so their stomachs dont harden ..


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't the only one.
> I know a guy who drinks this crap but won't use whey. Because in Ukraine where he is from "whey make your pp not work"
> Dead serious. They chug bcaa over there but won't touch whey protein



I recently dumped a client over this very topic.

This woman was always bombarding me with questions related to nutrition and was always keen to read any papers I cited for her, which is a good thing - I'm all for educating folks and wanting to learn. We covered the BCAA topic ages ago when I linked her to an article I wrote with the take home point being that if protein intake was good, or your using whey/EAAs, BCAAs do jackshit. Anyway, fast forward to last month to a Skype group chat where the same topic came up Here is the gist of the convo:

Her: You know, the data says BCAAs are bullshit but I always feel like my recovery is better when I use them so I'm going to continue to do so. 
Me: Placebo. And by all means continue using them, just know that if protein intake is adequate they do nothing and both whey/EAAs are much better options.
Her: That pisses me off. When people see it as an either/or thing. I use whey too around my workouts but add the BCAAs because they contain no calories. 
Me: 1) Adding extra BCAAs to adequate protein intake/whey protein does nothing and 2) BCAAs do contain calories so...yea..
Her: Yea but BCAAs still contain less calories and I prefer them for my fasted sessions. 
Me: The fact that they contain calories means your sessions aren't "fasted" anyway and whey prewo would be better regardless. Again, if your protein intake is adequate then BCAAs are doing nothing beyond placebo. NOT that there is anything wrong with that - placebo gains are a real thing. 
Her: That also pisses me off. "Adequate protein". Like, who can really say how much protein is adequate?

That's when I ended the conversation and sent her a quick message dumping her ass. You question the value of refeeds & the diagnosis of eating disorders but have no problem accepting that BCAAs are awesome? Sorry but **** you and goodbye. Cherry picking at its finest.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> they drink soup so their stomachs dont harden ..



Hahaha that's actually a joke we routinely make.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 29, 2017)

Shoot BCAA's up your ass.  It absorbs better. I have gained 20 lbs solid muscle this way.  haha


----------

